# Word-Dokumentenschutz umgehen



## voelzi (20. März 2004)

Ich habe ein Word-Dokument, zu dem ich leider das Passwort nicht mehr weiß. Nun läßt sich das Ding leider nur mit diesem Passwort öffnen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kennwort-Abfrage zu umgehen?


----------



## Amethyst (23. März 2004)

Ja gibt es, allerdings keine freeware, sondern nur kommerzielle Software.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## rootssw (23. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Link:

http://www.lostpassword.com/word.htm

Die Software ist auch Kommerziell, falls es dir aber weiterhelfen sollte, gibt es dort eine Demo-Version (mit Einschränkungen) zum runterladen.


----------

